# Accepting Submissions for "The Heretic" - Issue 2



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Great news everyone, the first issue of _The Heretic_, Heresy-Online's new FanFiction and Art Ezine, is almost ready. Hopefully you will see it in the next week or so, but i'm sure i'll surprise you.  Edited by yours truly, _The Heretic_ will hopefully prove to be a wonderful new outlet for all of the talented fanfiction writers and artists of 40k and Fantasy.

While in no way was _The Heretic_ meant to stand in direct competition with the publications of the Black Library and Games Workshop, it stands to reason that, as _The Heretic_ is one of the only publications of it's kind, one by the fans, for the fans, we mean the Intellectual Property of Games Workshop no harm. This is simply a no-nonsense, FREE, fan-based endeavor. Something fun for the masses to focus their collective minds on.

That said, I wanted to announce that I am now taking submissions for Issue Two of _The Heretic_. 








The Rules for Submission have changed a little bit, so pay attention.



*Writers!* I'm looking for new, original 40k or Fantasy stories around *2,000-3,000 words*. English please!

Save them to a word document and attach and send your finished stories to [email protected]

Be sure to include the words "February Submission" in the subject of your email.

If your story fits, you'll be notified of your inclusion. If it doesn't fit, or doesn't comply with the requirements, you'll be politely rejected. however, i don't think that's going to happen. :wink:

Artists!!! Send me digital copies, *in either .jpg or .png format*, of your work, that you would like to have included in the Ezine. The art needs to be that of a 40k or Fantasy kind. As well as the images, send me whatever handle you would like me to include as your byline. As artists gain a special mention, along side the writers, at the back of the Ezine.

Now, for the deadline! 

*All Written works and art pieces need to be submitted to the above email no later than January 18th, 2011, for them to be included in the February issue of The Heretic. I would recommend that you finish sooner rather than later, as i'm not partial to slouchers. *

Now! Begone with you! you have things do draw, and stories to write!!!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Intresting. Hopefully I'll be able to get my story finished before I back out this time .


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting, sadly my art skills have degraded due to not useing them for years but I have been wanting to take a battle report my group does and fluff it up into a story, would this be an acceptable written piece?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Intresting. Hopefully I'll be able to get my story finished before I back out this time .


here's hoping!


Drannith said:


> Interesting, sadly my art skills have degraded due to not useing them for years but I have been wanting to take a battle report my group does and fluff it up into a story, would this be an acceptable written piece?


yes, that would be acceptable. as long as it's a fictional narrative, and not just a bat rep. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

"English please!"

Aw.... And here was me hoping to write it in Zulu.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> "English please!"
> 
> Aw.... And here was me hoping to write it in Zulu.


lol sucks for you.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was going to say I can't do it this month, but I think I could manage to bust out 2000 words  I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> I was going to say I can't do it this month, but I think I could manage to bust out 2000 words  I'll keep it in mind.


do it. you know you've got a story floating around in that headspace of yours. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> do it. you know you've got a story floating around in that headspace of yours.
> 
> CP


I do indeed 

It'll be very...experimental, but there is hardly, if any, fan-fiction based around it so it should be interesting. It'll either be great or a complete disaster...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> It'll either be great or a complete disaster...


lets hope for the former, not the latter. 

CP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I have looked around, and i can't find teh first Issue of the hertic, where can it be read?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it's not out yet. hopefully in the next week or so i'll have it finished.

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm... I shall plan on trying to get something done for issue three then! LOL! Right now I've already got two projects in the works and neither will fit the bill for this, sadly. However, I do hope to be able to become a regular contributor. If nothing else, it'll keep me from going crazy because of the damned ideas floating around in my noggin! LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not too strict on word count. i'll eventually be looking for a mix of lengths, just for now, because it's such short notice for issue 2 i figured i'd shorten it.

CP

hope to see some of your work mate, would love to have it.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, that goes both ways bud! It's been a while since I remember seeing your good works here (and more's the pity :laugh. Of course, given that you're quite busy cracking the whip across the back of the rest of us, I'll give you a little leeway...this time :wink: Hmm... I'd best get to writing then!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> You know, that goes both ways bud! It's been a while since I remember seeing your good works here (and more's the pity :laugh. Of course, given that you're quite busy cracking the whip across the back of the rest of us, I'll give you a little leeway...this time :wink: Hmm... I'd best get to writing then!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


touche.  I'll have to crank some stuff out then, hmm? :laugh:

CP


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

*Excellent!*

Looking forward to reading The Heretic when it comes online.
Good Luck and much success too!:rofl::victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Arcangel said:


> Looking forward to reading The Heretic when it comes online.
> Good Luck and much success too!:rofl::victory:


:drinks: here's hoping you'll enjoy it. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey CP, I've just finished the heretic peice, however, I'm finding it hard to increase it's word count to 2k. As it stands right now, the word count is 1944. 

Would it be okay to submit it if I'm 56 words short of 2000?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey CP, I've just finished the heretic peice, however, I'm finding it hard to increase it's word count to 2k. As it stands right now, the word count is 1944.
> 
> Would it be okay to submit it if I'm 56 words short of 2000?


As far as I am aware this is absolutely fine mate; I'm under the impression the word count is between 1500 - 2000 - 2500. Last submission was 7000 word count and I wrote around 8000 IIRC, Ploss said that was fine so I don't see why it wouldn't be now 

As for me, as much as I hate to say it I'm going to have to pass this issue; I have too many assignments due in by the end of the month to have to think about writing somethng else...

Sorry guys  I'll build on my idea for a future issue though.


----------



## mrunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

well i am pretty good at writing but i still doubt for my english skills.. the fact is that i am a PROFICIENCY holder so i know how to speak and write pretty fluently.. i have written down most of my story but i can see some grammar-spelling mistakes so i will send it to my teacher first so that i am sure not to be embarassed!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well im working on a story, it'll likely be finished today. But its quite long so it may not get in.


----------



## sodukahn (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a great idea for another doodle but it won't be finished in time for this edition. I think I'm going to one of each race so Chaos is up next.=)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

keep writing and doodling, and i'll let you know when submission open up for March. 

CP


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there a section on the forums for fan fiction?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

baggy42 said:


> Is there a section on the forums for fan fiction?


The *Original Works* section, which you can find a few sections down the forum, or by pressing this link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=109


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Can we submit works that have already been posted on the forums and have been edited since then?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Extensively edited to the point of it being a different story perhaps, but the idea is that these are exclusive to the Heretic I believe. 

It was this that meant I couldn`t submit an art piece.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion is right, nothing that isn't original please. 

CP

edit: however, Issue 2 is already in the final processes of completion and should be out by July.  So i'm no longer accepting for Issue 2, however we always need stories for our Story Pool, so that we have stories to rely on for future issues, so if you have something, feel free to send it to me.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Is that the cover for _The Heretic_ in the first post? Also, is there any kind of artwork in particular you're looking for, like accompanying pieces to fiction?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Broken said:


> Is that the cover for _The Heretic_ in the first post? Also, is there any kind of artwork in particular you're looking for, like accompanying pieces to fiction?


The heretic ezine has its own section on the forum if you want to know more. Most questions have already been answered. He`s accepting any 40k or WHF based artwork or fiction so long as it has not been submitted anywhere else such as forums or other websites.  

I see no reason why an art piece and a fic could not be submitted together, but you are free to decide what you submit so long as it is relevant. 

Here`s a link. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=249


----------

